# ForGor to Ask



## markpa (Oct 27, 2013)

Ok dumb me, i forgot to ask this one so here it is. If there is a business for sale in Italy,established, is it easier to get a visa, then a resident one? I am having the owner of the business write a letter on company letterhead that I am buying the business. Its not like a work visa, I think. or am i wrong on that. I got make sure i ask and get the right visa. oh heck should i just get a lawyer? Anyone got any ideas. Thanks Mark


----------

